# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Trapeztampen... Fr Die Welle...

## Schleudersturz18

Hallo,
Habe ein kleines Problem ich glaube meine Trapeztampen sind zu lang... Wodran kann ich erkennen das ich die richtige Lnge habe gibts da irgent nen Trick den man schauen kann ich habe bei denen die ich jetzt habe das Problem wenn ich springe und die beine etwas anzieh und lande und mich dan auf die Schnute lege das ich mich meistens beim springen dan selber ins trapez einhake... Ziemlich tzend... Ich hoffe das problem wird durch krzere tampen behoben aber welche lnge ??

Danke Im vorraus Hang Loose 
Alex

----------


## strandkind

Das kann einem immer passieren. Fahre in der Welle und nehme 26'' Tampen. Da kann man sich recht schnell ein- und aushngen. Gibt so ne Regel fr Einsteiger: Unterarmlnge sollte man auch fr die Lnge der Tampen whlen. Danach kommt es drauf an in welchem Bereich man fhrt, ob man da dann lange eingehngt bleibt oder nicht. Dass du bei nem Sturz nach einem Sprung in deine Tampen schlpfst passiert einfach mal. Versuchs entweder etwas an der Tampenlnge zu ndern oder die Gabelhhe zu variieren.

----------


## ludens.faber

Ich kenne auch keine Regel.
Ich fahre 22''. Anfangs hatte ich fr grssere Segel lngere und fr kleinere etwas krzere. ... und ich bleib, wenn's dann mal knallt auch mal hngen. Die Lnge spielt mir nicht so 'ne Rolle mehr.
Ich montiere sie aber ganz nah beieinander - sie sind somit max. lang.

----------


## felixxx

Hi, 
ich fahr mittlerweile 30er. Bin stetig in den letzten Jahren auf immer lngere gewechselt, mittlerweile bei den 30ern gelandet und kann es dir auch nur empfehlen. Das Ergebnis ist mehr Kontrolle und entspannteres fahren gerade bei viel oder bigem Wind. Auerdem kannst du den Gabelbaum etwas hher fahren, was ebenfalls besser fr Welle ist. 
Das Problem mit dem Springen ist schon anders. Ich wrd sagen, du wirst dich daran gewhnen, aber du hast dann auch mehr Mglichkeiten. Du hast z.B. ber eingehngte Forwrts oder einhndige Sprnge viel mehr Kontrolle als mit kurzen Tampen (und ein bisschen Sicherheitsabstand zur Gabel! ). Ach, das Aushngen whrend des Sprungs wird ebenfalls leichter und du kannst dein Segel aufrechter stellen - eigentlich gibt es kein einziges Argument fr kurze Tampen - zu lang geht fast garnicht, besonders bei kleinen Segeln!


Hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben
Felix

----------


## ludens.faber

Ich habe mit gerade (frs Freestylen) 26''er montiert, weil ich im Surf gelesen hatte, man wrde besser damit angleiten (weil Rigg aufrechter).
Bin erst damit herumgedmpelt... Mal schauen.

----------


## strandkind

felixx, alter, wie ekelig???!!! 30''??? wasn das. son exoten bekommste in GER doch nirgens. 
meinste nicht, dass 26'' fr die welle dicke reichen. rein -raus- zack das ding. geht doch ganz schnell.

hier nochma: also mein hndler des vertrauens meinte auch als goldne faustregel: unterarmlnge (siehe paskowski in der letzten surf)

----------


## felixxx

dann hast du aber kleine Unterarme...
Ich sach nur: Wer lang hat - lsst lang hngen!  :Happy: 

Gru

----------


## Matthew

Was fahrt Ihr den fr ein Trapez: Hft- oder Sitztrapez?

Ich selber fahre bei meinem groen Segel (6,4 ) 22" und ab 5,3 nur noch 20". brigens mit Hfttrapez.

30er oder 26 knnte ich nur fahren, wenn die Trapeztampen extrem auseinander montiert werden. Meine sind max. 20 cm auseinander.

Bei Sitztrapez wrde ich sicherlich 24er und 22er Fahren.

Wenn die Tampen zu lang sind, besteht auch bei der Halse das einhaken etc.

Matthew

----------


## surf-devil

Moinsen,

ich fahre 24" so eng zusammengestellt (noch einen cm und sie wrden sich kreuzen :Happy:  ) mit einem Hfttrapez.
6,5 bis 4,2 qm egal ob Freestyle oder Wave.

Mfg surf-devil

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich fahr 22" mit Hfttrapez und kann die Gabel schon auf Kinnhhe fahren, find ich Ideal so, ist aber wohl alles Geschmackssache. Die Freestylecracks aus El Yaque fahren brigens 36" hab ich mal gelesen und ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass die verdammt lang sind, frag mich trotzdem wie das gehen soll...aber scheinbar gehts

----------

